# Home Farm (AKA Foxlease Farm, part of Minley Manor) Hampshire, Jan 2014



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey All!

What better way to start the New Year than with a 'splore, ay? Noticed this hadn't really been explored much before, so me and my friend decided to go and take a look, and well it was an amazing day!


We had a lovely, if somewhat cold day, but hey it wasn't raining! A nice walk up a little path and this gem appeared.. 







Access was reasonably easy, but the place wasn't looking too good! The houses were the worst - 2 were completely inaccessible due to a lack of floorboards! Overall it was a really good 'splore!


Anyhow, onto some pictures..


































































It's quite interesting how nature takes over in such a short period of time, throughout the whole Farm little trees, bushes and general foliage have sprouted. This one intrequed me greatly, how a tree has managed to grow & survive inside a building!






Thanks for reading!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 7, 2015)

I like it good stuff


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you. Nice photos


----------



## smiler (Jan 8, 2015)

You're right to describe it as gem, I loved it. Thanks


----------



## ajarb (Jan 8, 2015)

The inside of this reminds me of what Vimy Ridge Farm used to look like before the roof decided to get friendly with the ground floor!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 8, 2015)

Cracking find a nice one.!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice pics ... Nice day out that is!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 9, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Nice pics ... Nice day out that is!



Thank you! It's a lovely day out, shame it's just been sold so will probably be redeveloped soon!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 9, 2015)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> Thank you! It's a lovely day out, shame it's just been sold so will probably be redeveloped soon!



At least you got in and captured it mate....nice one.


----------



## Hele12 (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow, what an amazing place.


----------

